

Why are some simple things still hard to discover online? - MaysonL
http://notes.kateva.org/2013/03/why-are-some-simple-things-still-hard.html

======
lutusp
The general answer is that the Internet is no longer designed to inform, it's
now designed to persuade through advertising. Advertising's purpose is not
information, it's coercion.

Eventually, based on economic principles, advertising will drive all other
sorts of information from the Web.

